# Switching to Fromm



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

Mia and Sheeva have been on Science diet since I purchased Mia. I have been reading all of the forums about how it wasn't of good quality and I want the best for my little girls. My biggest concern was that it would cost to much and my mom (which is paying for the food) would say no because of that. I did some research on where I could find some one that sells the food. I found one within 5 miles of college and 23 miles from home, which isn't bad at all. I went to the up at college and discovered that it is only a few more dollars then the science diet. I picked up a sample and they loved it. I discussed it with my mom about price difference and she said that their next bag of dog food can and will be Fromm.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's great, I know loads of the forum members here are really liking Fromm 

It's not available where I live, if it was I'd certainly give it a try!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just switched to Fromm and I'm ecstatic! It's cheaper that the food I was feeding but unlike the foods I've tried it doesn't upset Mylo's tummy! They also seem to enjoy it more too. Well done for doing your research, I'm glad your mum got on board


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I switched to Fromm in December and I couldn't be happier! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Gilda likes salmon tunallini fromm so much that i use it as a high value training reward! I love how small the pieces are.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I just switched to Fromm from Merrick and my dogs love it! I get mine online with free shipping.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I started Ike and my pug on Fromm when we got Ike, I can see a big difference in my pug's fur and her energy level.


----------

